# Форум 1С > Полезные ссылки для скачивания > 1С Предприятие 7.7 >  Медленная печать из 1С

## Snejnaya

При печати документов из 1С сначала долго не выводится табличка печати, потом приходится долго ждать, когда документ распечатается. ОС - Windows  Server 2003 SP2, для работы в сети установлен сервер терминалов 2X ApplicationServer, в качестве принтера используется его встроенный 2X универсальный принтер.

----------


## timureiН

а какой антивирус стоитИ?
если касперский - попробуй его отключить...у меня из - за него тормоза были!

----------


## Snejnaya

стоял Dr.Web 5 версии, пробовали работать без антивируса, картина та же.

----------


## gfulk

Попробуйте последить за загрузкой процессора в диспетчере задач. Проблема может быть в чем-то следующем:
1. Драйвер видео (большая таблица)
2. Сторонняя программа, которая нагружает процессор
3. Драйвер принтера

----------


## i-denis

Вся эта хрень в терминале через DCOM работает. DCOM и тормозит имхо. Имею такие же проблеммы с кассовыми принтерам... :(

----------


## Snejnaya

вчера поставила новую версию 2X ApplicationServer. Не помогло... проблема с печатью осталась. Раньше установка новой версии решала проблему. Кажется, что проблема в самом сервере.

----------


## Snejnaya

Всем привет. Проблему решила частично. Нужно было зайти под учетной записью каждого из пользователей на сервере и поудалять принтеры, затем заново установить эти расшаренные принтеры на сервер для каждого. Результат - печатает как прежде хорошо. За исключением всего одного пользователя, здесь думаю проблемы уже с ОС на самой машине.

----------

